# out of the coal regions meds



## privvydigger (Nov 6, 2017)

These few came out with a smooth based squat hole this summer.
only two meds in hole along with these two embossed foods 
Dr. J.R. Morris Philly
Orrick's just both missed pontil
enjoy
privvydigger


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 6, 2017)

Very cool stuff.  Love that Orrick's!


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 6, 2017)

Cool finds! Great era for bottles.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 7, 2017)

A bottle like that would almost make it worth having worms!  Killer.


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 7, 2017)

wonder what the crown food bottle was. first one I dug like this ever had any embossing


----------

